# Black box at top of Mazzer Super Jolly chute



## damian (Feb 23, 2014)

What is this? It doesn't seem to do anything. I want to remove it as there is a grind buildup around the chute area that I want to brush out.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Mine doesn't have one. Do you have electronic jiggery pokery in the doser?


----------



## damian (Feb 23, 2014)

Missy said:


> Mine doesn't have one. Do you have electronic jiggery pokery in the doser?


Not that I can see?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Then I can't see why not.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

It's the flap for the auto turn off/on.

Remove it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

timmyjj21 said:


> It's the flap for the auto turn off/on.
> 
> Remove it


But remember to bridge the wires in the base


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Do bear in mind that the wiring layout may differ over the years. Below is mine. Just trace the wires from the top of the doser (Black box) and replace with a short length of cable. If you want to remove the doser altogether, trace the wires from the bottom of the loser and just remove these.









Cable block before modification









Before modification - Grey wires from top of doser, Black wires from bottom of doser.









After modification - Jumper cable in place (Black wires not yet removed).


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I would seriously recommend removing the bottom doser switch. This will stop it from turning back on after a few thwacks of the doser lever. Not much to it really, just a bit of faff taking it to bits but you can give it a good clean at the same time


----------



## damian (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. Damn it seems a bit more of a job than I originally expected, and here I was thinking all I needed to do was remove that little screw on the top of it  oh well I better get to it!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I'm curious that you said it didn't do anything? Maybe it has already been disabled, but just left in place?


----------

